# Dehumidifier install in basement?



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I live outside of Philadelphia, PA. The last 24 hours we received something like 3-4" of rain. I have a split level in a town with a high water table. When we first bought the house 2 years ago we had some water that would come into the crawl space when it rained heavily. I reattached the downspout where the water appeared to come in and graded the soil. No more issues until yesterday. I checked this morning and there is standing water in there. Just to be safe I would like to put in a dehumidifier on a stand that would drain to a pipe. I could hook it up and run a hose into my utility room. There is also a pipe that comes off my heater into the ground for drainage. Can I tap into that for draining the dehumifier? If so...how?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A Dehumidifier is basically a Air Conditioner that works in reverse. They will not remove standing water, due to they are designed to remove Humidity from the air (ie DeHumidifier). If you have standing water, get a shop vac.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Not for the standing water. I will clean that up...I was thinking for any minor moisture we get.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It still will not stop the minor moisture, due to they are to help mediate the Humidity in the air, not on the ground. If you are getting water leakage that stands after a rain, you may be best to fix the problem, then allow it to continue.

I have a 70+ year old Block foundation on my house, and looking at a good solution, I am probably looking at around $8,000.00 for a complete fix. I slowed my leak down by using Hydro-Cement, but still get some leakage.


----------

